# New Rep



## worldpharmarep1 (Mar 24, 2012)

My fellow muslce heads and Body queens I will be repping for World-Pharma. I am very excited about being here and will get the mood of the section back to where it should be!!!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 24, 2012)

worldpharmarep1, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck...

Welcome to IM


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks bro. I am going to try and turn the WP ship around and let folks see great customer service!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

so mote it be


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Mar 24, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> so mote it be



LOL. No thanks I learned my lesson already. I am good with my Naps!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> LOL. No thanks I learned my lesson already. I am good with my Naps!!!




Hahaha.. the speculations are running rampant.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 24, 2012)

worldpharmarep1 said:


> Thanks bro. I am going to try and turn the WP ship around and let folks see great customer service!!!




So you're going to come out and admit they are UGL products and lower the prices accordingly?


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't really care who you guys think I am. I assure you this I am not an IM member but a member of a well known board. Just came over to help him out under cover as I don't need my name thrown here and there.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

"undercover" seems a little cowardly brother.. and how are board members supposed to trust you when you won't even put your name out there?


----------



## worldpharmarep1 (Mar 24, 2012)

How so. I am not running for office here guys, here to provide out standing service for you. Words don't display true character any way, my actions will and that's all I will entertain you guys. I am not a noob.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 24, 2012)

Do your thing.. I just don't see the need to hide behind an obscure name.


----------



## brazey (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Kimi (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 24, 2012)




----------

